# Eingaben in der MainActivity einem Service übergeben



## Ludwigm (19. Apr 2019)

Hallo,
Ich möchte einem Service Eingaben des Benutzers übergeben die dieser in der Main-Activity vorgenommen hat. 
Es soll der der Zustand mehrer Switches, sowie den Wert mehrerer EditText übergeben werden.
Jeweils der Wert von einem EditText und einem Switch stellen im Service je ein Attribut einer Objektinstanz einer Klassse dar.
Für mich ergeben sich zwei Möglichkeiten. Zum einen die Werte einzeln zu übergeben und dann vom Service den Objektinstanzen zuzuordnen. Zum anderen könnte man die Objekte bereits in der Main Activity erzeugen und dann dem Service übergeben. Dies wäre ja deutlich eleganter, doch konnte ich nicht erkenne, dass die Funktion putExtra() das leisten kann. Gibt es doch eine Möglichkeit? Oder sind meine Überlegungen beide nicht empfehlenswert?

Wie ist es realsierbar Daten aus dem Service an die Main Activity zurück zu geben? (Der Service verändert ein boolesches Attribut, welches in der Activity durch den Switch repräsentiert wird.)


Gruß
Ludwig


----------

